# Key Buzzer



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,
According to The Parts Place, they stopped production of the key buzzer for non tilt steering wheels on 69 GTO's....However looking at Corvette Central, they still make the key buzzer for that. This one though is for T&T column, but looking at the actual picture of the part looks exactly the same as the one that came out of the GTO. Does anyone know if this will actual work or not? The link below is to the part:

http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb...3RN18WRBG70176205619c~Z5Z5Z5YES~Z5Z5Z50000050


----------



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone? This auction shows more pictures of the piece...Looks just like it...Has anyone tried it in a GTO?

Corvette New Iginition Key Warning Buzzer Switch w Tilt Tele 1969 1976 | eBay


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That "looks" right. I thought almost all of those were the same between the GM cars.


----------

